# Success with Clomipramine



## faios (Dec 19, 2016)

DP/DR onset: March 2016

Age at onset: 25

Cause: Marijuana-induced panic attack

Time on Clomipramine: 4 weeks

Dosage: 250 mg daily

Other meds taken alongside the Clomipramine: Seroquel 200 mg, Abilify 15 mg, Klonopin 1 mg daily

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Congratulation for your recovery .


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

you snapped out of it ? feel more in your body ?


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

thats a lot of fucking pills man...


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## faios (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you!!!

heyLow, I am recovered fully. Reality and everything is the same as it was before.

It might be a lot of pills, but it works (for me).


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats! 

what would you rate your percent at out of 100%?

Oh and how did you manage to get on max Clomipramine, medium Seroquel and Klonopin (which i can't get prescribed for love nor money), what country are you in?


----------



## faios (Dec 19, 2016)

I would say 99% recovered. I'm hesitant to say 100% because I know there's more room for improvement.

I'm in the US and all I did was ask for these meds and they were prescribed to me. Atypical antipsychotics have helped SO much with the weird distorted DP/DR thoughts. Than Clomipramine was added and the depression, anxiety, and DP/DR lifted within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice, thanks for getting back to us.

Hopefully you keep improving! least you've snapped out of DP/DR! congrats.

Personally antipsychotics don't do anything for me, but i've got seroquel, access to Klonopin, seems my missing link is Clomipramine in your combo thanks!


----------



## faios (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you! I'm not quite out of the woods just yet, but def getting there... my med cocktail changed a little again...

*Morning:*

Abilify 15 mg

Quetiapine Fumarate ER 100 mg

2 mg Klonopin

*Evening:*

Clomipramine 250 mg

Quetiapine Fumarate 200 mg

Klonopin 1 mg

The only thing that changed was we added extended-release Seroquel in the morning.


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got started on clomipramine 2 weeks ago at 100mg a day.

What mg did you start with and did you titrate after a few weeks or know at what mg or what week you started feeling way more positive from the medicine;s effects?

Congratulations to you as well!


----------

